# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Bio Repair Zahncreme

## Michael72

> Die Innovation der Produkte: Sie knnen laut Unternehmen den Zahnschmelz wieder aufbauen. Wissenschaftlern sei es gelungen, "Molekle aus naturidentischem Zahnschmelz so aufzubauen, dass sie sich mit der Oberflchenstruktur des Zahnschmelzes verbinden und nanofeine Defekte verschlieen". Die wissenschaftlichen Belege fr diesen Fortschritt in der Zahnpflege will das Unternehmen Ende Mrz der Presse vorstellen.


Ich habe nicht den leisesten Schimmer von Zahnmedizin. Was ist von sowas zu halten? Funktioniert das? Oder ist das Augenwischerei?

----------


## hennessy

Bop Repair ist das neue Schlagwort. Es gibt auch Shampoos etc. Bis jetzt hilfts nur dem Vertreiber, serise Studien bleiben noch aus. Mehr kann ich z.Zt. nicht sagen, das wre Kaffesatz-Leserei und unseris.

----------


## McZahnAG

> Bop Repair ist das neue Schlagwort. Es gibt auch Shampoos etc. Bis jetzt hilfts nur dem Vertreiber, serise Studien bleiben noch aus. Mehr kann ich z.Zt. nicht sagen, das wre Kaffesatz-Leserei und unseris.


Warten wir mal gespannt ab, was unsere geliebte Amalgam Tante hier an Argumenten bringt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Bis jetzt hilfts nur dem Vertreiber, serise Studien bleiben noch aus.


"warte, warte noch ein Weilchen" 
sollen ja Ende Mrz verffentlicht werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

ob die Studien dann so seris sein werden, bleibt auch noch abzuwarten.

----------


## EzRyder

Ich warte ja darauf, dass endlich mal Ameloblasten aus ektodermalen Stammzellen gezchtet werden. Die wrde ich dann gerne in Bissschienen mit nhrlsung packen und ber Nacht den Schmelz neubilden lassen. Am nchsten Morgen gehts dann zum Zahnarzt zum Formschleifen und polieren. Fertig  :Grinnnss!: 

(sorry aber Physikum steht vor der Tr, dreh langsam durch)

----------


## Irreversibel

Ah cool. 

Calciumhydroxidzahncreme gegen Schmelzdefekte, super Sache.

Genausogut kann man einen Stapel Ziegel und ein paar Balken neben ein abgebranntes Haus kippen und darauf warten dass es sich von alleine wieder aufbaut. Das Zeug fllt allerhchstens Nanodefekte auf, mehr nicht. Aber ehrlich gesagt htte ich auch nichts anderes von einem Hersteller erwartet, der normalerweise Alpecin-Shampoo unter's Volk bringt.

Ich glaube von der Zahnpasta die neue Zhne wachsen lsst (und nichts anderes soll der geneigte Kunde ja denken) sind wir noch "Lichtjahre" entfernt...

----------


## hennessy

Calciumhydroxid funktioniert ja. Allerdings in einer anderen Formulierung. Es kommt z.B. bei einer cp (= caries profunda) zur Anwendung. Man deckt damit die nervnchsten Stellen des Dentins ab.

----------


## InformatikPower

Hallo,

ich habe auch berlegt diese BioRepair-Zahnpasta zu kaufen.
Vielleicht mache ich das mal, habe ein recht gutes Angebot bei Ebay entdeckt  :Smilie: 
Ich kann dann ja mal subjektiv im "Selbstversuch" berichten, wenn daran Interesse besteht.

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Ich habe sehr empfindliche Eckzhne, weil da das Zahnfleisch ein wenig zurckgegangen ist. 
Bei den Zhnen war ich nach Essen von pfeln oder Ananas superempfindich. Das abendliche Zhneputzen war danach immer eine Tourtur.

Seit ich nun Sensodyne ProSchmelz nehme hat sich das wirklich zur Vorteil verndert. Nun kann ich wieder ohne Reue meinen Apfel essen  :Smilie: 

und ganz ehrlich, das ist mir den Preis wert.

----------


## hennessy

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch berlegt diese BioRepair-Zahnpasta zu kaufen.
> Vielleicht mache ich das mal, habe ein recht gutes Angebot bei Ebay entdeckt 
> Ich kann dann ja mal subjektiv im "Selbstversuch" berichten, wenn daran Interesse besteht.
> 
> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Ich habe sehr empfindliche Eckzhne, weil da das Zahnfleisch ein wenig zurckgegangen ist. 
> Bei den Zhnen war ich nach Essen von pfeln oder Ananas superempfindich. Das abendliche Zhneputzen war danach immer eine Tourtur.
> 
> ...


Die Wirkung beruht auf dem Fluoridgehalt von 1400ppm.

----------


## BL4

Aber alle Zahnpasten, die ich benutze, haben min. 1400 ppm Fluorid. Hab auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass zum Beispiel elmex gelee die Zhne unempfindlicher macht, genau wie die zahnpasta von meridol. Andere Pasten wie zum Beispiel Blendamed oder so haben nicht denselben effekt. Die haben aber auch um die 1400 - 1500. Welche Rolle spielt jetzt genau der Fluroidgehalt?

----------


## hennessy

> Aber alle Zahnpasten, die ich benutze, haben min. 1400 ppm Fluorid. Hab auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass zum Beispiel elmex gelee die Zhne unempfindlicher macht, genau wie die zahnpasta von meridol. Andere Pasten wie zum Beispiel Blendamed oder so haben nicht denselben effekt. Die haben aber auch um die 1400 - 1500. Welche Rolle spielt jetzt genau der Fluroidgehalt?


es spielt auch die Formulierung eine Rolle. Desweiteren die Dichte der Schmelzmatrix der Zhne, die Verweildauer des Fluorids auf der Zahnoberflche usw.

----------


## EzRyder

> Die Wirkung beruht auf dem Fluoridgehalt von 1400ppm.


Und das ist doch nix besonderes, den hat doch jede billigere paste auch :Hh?:

----------


## hennessy

speziell Elmex gelee hat einen Fluoridgehalt von 12500ppm. Und wie schon oben erwhnt spielt z.B. die Formulierung eine groe Rolle. Aminfluorid besitzt eine bessere Bioverfgbarkeit als andere Formulierungen.

----------


## Tom83

> Aminfluorid besitzt eine bessere Bioverfgbarkeit als andere Formulierungen.


hmm, was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen, Wr toll wenn du mich aufklren wrdest  :Top:

----------


## hennessy

ok, ich beziehe mich auf ein Sonderheft der Deutschen Zahnrztlichen Zeitung. Hier werden die Vorteile wie folgt aufgefhrt (verkrzte Widergabe):
Aminfluoride (abgekrzt AmF) fhren zu einer hheren F-Konz. auf der Schmelzoberflche und bauen ein F-Depot auf der Oberflche auf;
haben im Vergleich zu anderen Formulierungen eine bessere F-Retention;
hemmen das Plaquewachstum;
besitzen eine lngere Verweildauer in der Plaque;
besitzen eine stabilere F-Anreicherung;
haben Tensidcharakter, weil sie sich als kationaktive Substanz an der bakteriellen Zellwand anheften;
wirken antiglykolytisch;
sind lnger wirksam (3 - 6 Stunden), weil sie eine langsamere orale Clearance besitzen;


kannst Du damit etwas anfangen?

gru
hennessy

----------


## Tom83

Jup, vielen Dank jetzt hab ich auch verstanden was unter Bioverfgbarkeit zu verstehen ist  :Top: 

Merci

----------


## Wahrheitsfee75

*FLUORID!*

Ich gebe Euch allen den Rat, der Industrie nicht blind zu vertrauen! Das sind erbarmungslose Kapitalisten..
Seid gewarnt, welche Risiken im "Fluorid" stecken! - Fr Euch und vor allem fr Eure Kinder!

Hier eine kleine Kurzfassung:

Ich selbst habe an der Hamburger Universitt an einer Studie mitgearbeitet, welche "die Auswirkungen von Umweltgiften auf den menschlichen Lebensraum" zum Thema hatte. 
Exakt jenes "Fluorid", welches in Euren Zahnpasten zu finden ist, 
WAR BESTANTEIL DIESER STUDIE, ebenso wie Arsen, Blei und andere.. 
_(-Diese drei werden brigens laut klinischer Einstufung in der Gruppe toxischer Stoffe eingestuft!)_

Fluorid ist ein OFFIZIELES UMWELTGIFT!

Es ist ein Abfallprodukt, welches z.B. in der Metallindustrie in groen Mengen entsteht! 
Und da es, wie bereits erwhnt, ein UMWELTGIFT ist, kann man es quasi nicht entsorgen! Man kann es im besten Fall tief vergraben und hoffen, dass es sich in einer Million Jahren aufgelst hat..

_(So.. die Industrie wusste also nicht, wohin mit diesen Unmengen GIFT-Abfall und da hat sich jemand ausgedacht, dass dieses UMWELTGIFT gut fr die Zhne sein soll und die haben angefangen, es uns in die Zahnpasta und ins Salz zu mischen! Mahlzeit!)_

Als uns im Laufe der Studie dieser (unfassbare) Zustand bewusst wurde, dachten wir, dass es unsere Pflicht wre, dies dem Gesundheitsministerium zu melden! 
Was als nchstes geschah, ist so unfassbar, wie die Tatsache, dass ein UMWELTGIFT fr uns gesund sein soll:

*UNS WURDE UNMISSVERSTNDLICH ZU VERSTEHEN GEGEBEN, DASS WIR DIE ERGEBNISSE DER STUDIE AUSZUHNDIGEN- UND DARBER KEIN WORT ZU VERLIEREN HABEN!*

Nun gut, wir dachten zuerst, dass das Ministerium die Sachlage erst einmal prfen- und dementsprechend dann handeln wrde!

Aber inzwischen sind VIER JAHRE vergangen und es hat sich nichts gendert!
Durch diese Erfahrung wei ich, was ich von diesem Staat zu halten habe.. 

Ich kann nicht lnger schweigen!

Inzwischen habe ich erfahren, dass es Wissenschaftler gibt _(die selbstverstndlich totgeschwiegen werden! -Mit welchen Methoden, habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren mssen..),_ 
die sogar der Meinung sind, dass Fluorid DAFR VERANTWORTLICH IST, dass unsere Zhne immer anflliger werden und der Zahnschmelz sich immer mehr auflst! 
Und ich habe rausgefunden, dass sie in Belgien Zahnpasten mit Fluorid-Zusatz schon vor Jahren (ohne groes Aufsehen) verboten haben! Bei uns jedoch nicht, OBWOHL SIE WISSEN, WAS DIESES GIFT ANRICHTET! Man knnte fast das Gefhl bekommen, dass die WOLLEN, dass wir krank werden..

*Denn dieses Umweltgift verursacht im menschlichen Krper SCHWERE GESUNDHEITLICHE SCHDEN, bis hin zu ttlichen Krebs-Erkrankungen!*

_(Habt ihr vielleicht gesundheitliche Beschwerden, welche medizinisch nicht geklrt werden knnen..? Auch diese knnen durchaus mit Fluorid in Verbindung stehen!!)_

Ich kann Euch wirklich nur den Rat geben, keine Zahnpasta (und auch kein Salz) mit Fluorid-Zusatz zu kaufen! 
Es gibt auch einige wenige Zahnpasten OHNE dieses Gift! In Biolden sind z.B. welche zu finden..

Bitte informiert Euch und warnt auch andere, denn die Medien tun es nicht und sie werden es auch nicht tun!

*Wenn nicht fr Euch, dann wenigstens fr Eure Kinder!*

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Wahrheitsfee75: Schreibst du uns diese netten Zeilen aus 
einer schnen geschlossenen Station (hoffe ich doch...).
Oder hat dir das Fluorid schon zu viel Substanz (graue+weie je nach Geschmack) abgebaut??

----------


## Wahrheitsfee75

Trotz Deiner (vllig unangebrachten) Ignoranz, hoffe ich fr Dich, dass Du keine bleibenden Schden von Deinem Fluorid-Konsum davon trgst!

_Obwohl es mit ziemlicher Gewissheit UNMGLICH ist, KEINE Schden davon-zu-tragen..!_

Bevor Du solche unsachlichen Kommentare von Dir gibst, solltest Du Dich erst einmal informieren, WAS FLUORID IST, dann wirst Du vielleicht auch erkennen, *WAS* die uns in die Zahnpasta und ins Salz mischen!

Ich wnsche Dir und allen anderen hier ALLES GUTE!

----------


## Sawyer

:Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Trotz Deiner (vllig unangebrachten) Ignoranz, hoffe ich fr Dich, dass Du keine bleibenden Schden von Deinem Flourid-Konsum davon trgst!
> 
> _Obwohl es mit ziemlicher Gewissheit UNMGLICH ist, KEINE Schden davon-zu-tragen..!_
> 
> Bevor Du solche unsachlichen Kommentare von Dir gibst, solltest Du Dich erst einmal informieren, WAS FLOURID IST, dann wirst Du vielleicht auch erkennen, *WAS* die uns in die Zahnpasta und ins Salz mischen!
> 
> Ich wnsche Dir und allen anderen hier ALLES GUTE!


Schtzelein, die Tabletten auf denen "Haldol" steht, mut
du *REGELMIG* nehmen....
..... sprach der Geschdigte und verabschiedete sich mit einem "Don't feed the trolls".

----------


## hennessy

also mir ist nicht bekannt, dass in Belgien fluorid-haltige Zahnpasten nicht mehr erlaubt sein sollen. Das sagt allerdings noch nichts. Ich kmmere mich nicht so sehr um die Belgier und ihre Belange.
Was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass Wahrheitsfee75, obwohl sie an der ominsen Studie angeblich selbst beteiligt war, nicht mal Fluorid richtig schreiben kann. 
Irgendwie komisch.

----------


## Wahrheitsfee75

Na ja.. Die Tatsache, dass Du nicht weit, warum "Fluorid" auch anders geschrieben werden kann, zeigt mir Deine Unwissenheit zu diesem Thema.. Deswegen lassen wir es mal gut sein! Aber ich habe es jetzt NUR FR DICH mal gendert, damit auch Du verstehst, worum es geht..  :Party: 

Ich bin nicht hier, um mit Euch ber solche Belanglosigkeiten zu diskutieren! 
*Ich wollte Euch lediglich warnen! Das habe ich getan! -Was ihr daraus macht, liegt in Euch selbst allein..*

Ich fr meinen Teil, kaufe nun seit vier Jahren keine FLUORID-haltigen Produkte mehr, nicht fr mich und auch nicht fr meine Tochter! Und da mein Bekanntenkreis wei, dass ich niemals irgendeinen Bldsinn erzhlen wrde, gibt es auch dort NIEMANDEN mehr, der dieses Gift zu sich nimmt!

Also.. 
Am Ende muss natrlich jeder selber entscheiden, welche Stoffe man seinem Krper antun mchte, oder halt nicht.. 
(Bei UMWELTGIFTEN hrt es bei mir definitiv auf!!)

_Viel Glck!_

 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....hm ich glaub der hennessy ist Zahnschamane und kennt sich
wahrscheinlich doch irgendwie mit Zhnen und Fluor aus, ist aber nur so ne Vermutung.

Und natrlich Danke,da du uns alle retten willst, haste ja jetzt gemacht, also schnell ab auf deinen Heimatplaneten.

----------


## EzRyder

Nicht zu fassen was es fr Spinner gibt, eigentlich ist man ja schon viel gewhnt, aber man wird doch immer wieder aufs neue berrascht. Sollte die Person wirklich Kinder haben oh wee, die armen Kleinen. :Aufgepasst!: 

Back to topic.

@Hennessy
Bezieht sich diese Clearance auf gewhnliches Putzverhalten, also mit Aussplen?  Wenn die Unterschiede signifikant sind, ist es zu erwarten dass auf kurz oder lang viele hersteller von Natriumfluorid auf Aminfluorid umsteigen?

----------


## chillz05

Nix da! Auf das Aminfluorid hat die schweizer Fa. GABA (Elmex/Aronal/Meridol) ein Patent. Solange wird in der Wald und Wiesenzahnpasta nur Na-Fluorid enthalten sein.

Ein grossen Nachteil hat die Zahnpastafluoridierung bringens: Durch den top-gehrteten Oberflchen-Schmelz ist es schwerer, eine Karies zu diagnostizieren. Kommt der Patient mit leichten Schmerzen, hat sich diese so genannte "Hidden Caries" dann vom Zwischenraum kommend schon grossflchig unterm soliden Schmelzdach durch das Dentin gefressen. Vor der "Massenfluoridierung" (so wurde mir berichtet) waren solche Defekte offensichtlicher, und somit frher und minimalinvasiver zu beheben.

----------


## hennessy

genau hier streiten sich die Geister. Es gibt zahlreiche Studien, die eine "Massenfluoridierung" befrworten. In der Schweiz beispielswiese gibts seit den 70er Jahren die Trinkwasserfluoridierung und man kann sehr gut feststellen, wie sich seither die Karies-Inzidenz ins Positive hin gendert hat. Bei uns ist dies ja verboten (Stichwort: Zwangsmedikation).
Eine Fluorid-Anamnese ist genauso wichtig wie bei anderen Untersuchungen auch, also frage ich z.B. immer, ob fluoridhaltiges Speisesalz, Mineralwsser, Tabletten etc. genommen werden. Entsprechend fllt dann meine Empfehlung aus. 

Zum Thema hidden caries:
Die Approximalkaries kann man sehr leicht und eindeutig mittels Bisssflgel-Aufnahmen erkennen. Ein regelmiges Recall beim Zahnarzt verhindert jedenfalls Schlimmeres.
Ich kann auch die Argumentation von Chillz05 nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn die Karies bereits ins Dentin eingedrungen ist, sieht man das in der Regel, man kann auch schnell mal eine Diaphanoskopie durchfhren.  
Und was minimalinvasiv anbelangt: Frher gabs noch die Black schen Regeln. Eine davon hie: "Extension for prevention", also wurde damals eher breiter aufgezogen als jetzt.

Auf die "Ausfhrungen" von Wahrheitsfee gehe ich nicht mehr weiter ein.

----------


## hennessy

> @Hennessy
> Bezieht sich diese Clearance auf gewhnliches Putzverhalten, also mit Aussplen?  Wenn die Unterschiede signifikant sind, ist es zu erwarten dass auf kurz oder lang viele hersteller von Natriumfluorid auf Aminfluorid umsteigen?


Es ist diesbezglich nichts erwhnt. Die Empfehlung, nach dem Putzen NICHT zu splen, gibts allerdings schon seit Jahren.

----------


## Die Niere

> genau hier streiten sich die Geister. Es gibt zahlreiche Studien, die eine "Massenfluoridierung" befrworten. In der Schweiz beispielswiese gibts seit den 70er Jahren die Trinkwasserfluoridierung und man kann sehr gut feststellen, wie sich seither die Karies-Inzidenz ins Positive hin gendert hat.


Wobei diese Aussage ge"bias"ed ist, da hier die Krankenkasse berhaupt nichts fr zahnrztliche Behandlungen oder Kontrollen bezahlt und deswegen das zahngesundheitliche Gewissen der Schweizer viel ausgeprgter ist (z.B. werden hier immer nach dem Mittagessen - auch bei der Arbeit - brav die Zhne geputzt). Im Vergleich zu Deutschland hat die Zahnpflege einfach einen hheren Stellenwert da teurer!

Jedoch sollte das bloss kein Argument fr die Polemik der Zahnfee...hhh...Wahrheitsfee sein, denn die Art der Formulierungen legen einen polemisierenden, unreflektierten und durch Scheinargumente untermauernden Hintergrund nahe, deren nheres drauf Eingehen einfach vergebene Liebesmh und Lebenszeitverschwendung wre.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## BL4

> Es ist diesbezglich nichts erwhnt. Die Empfehlung, nach dem Putzen NICHT zu splen, gibts allerdings schon seit Jahren.


Das hab ich auch schonmal gehrt, aber wie genau macht man das? mit Schaum im Mund schlafen gehen? oder nur einmal mit Wasser splen?

(ist ne ganz ernste Frage  :Grinnnss!:  )

lg

----------


## Muriel

Einfach grndlich ausspucken, so dass der Schaum als solcher schon weg ist. Alternativ dazu kann man, wenn man wie ich z.B. es widerlich findet, nicht nachzusplen, ja auch Spllsungen hinterher nehmen, Meridol z.B. oder wie sie alle heien.

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

> Na ja.. Die Tatsache, dass Du nicht weit, warum "Fluorid" auch anders geschrieben werden kann, zeigt mir Deine Unwissenheit zu diesem Thema.. Deswegen lassen wir es mal gut sein! Aber ich habe es jetzt NUR FR DICH mal gendert, damit auch Du verstehst, worum es geht.. 
> 
> Ich bin nicht hier, um mit Euch ber solche Belanglosigkeiten zu diskutieren! 
> *Ich wollte Euch lediglich warnen! Das habe ich getan! -Was ihr daraus macht, liegt in Euch selbst allein..*
> 
> Ich fr meinen Teil, kaufe nun seit vier Jahren keine FLUORID-haltigen Produkte mehr, nicht fr mich und auch nicht fr meine Tochter! Und da mein Bekanntenkreis wei, dass ich niemals irgendeinen Bldsinn erzhlen wrde, gibt es auch dort NIEMANDEN mehr, der dieses Gift zu sich nimmt!
> 
> Also.. 
> Am Ende muss natrlich jeder selber entscheiden, welche Stoffe man seinem Krper antun mchte, oder halt nicht.. 
> ...


wer schon mit capslock, symbolen der friedenstaube und fettdruck arbeitet, der is mir irgendwie unsympathisch...btw was machste eigentlich mit dem chlorid aus deinem streuer? ist das nicht auch hchst giftig? hab sogar gehrt man kann an einer H2O vergiftung sterben, aber dazu muss man schon 10 liter pro tag trinken und wenig schwitzen.  :Keks:

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

> Das hab ich auch schonmal gehrt, aber wie genau macht man das? mit Schaum im Mund schlafen gehen? oder nur einmal mit Wasser splen?
> 
> (ist ne ganz ernste Frage  )
> 
> lg



tja als kariesfreies gebi und konsument von flourid tabletten in meiner jugend empfehl ich aus reiner eigenerfahrung, splen kann nicht schaden. du musst ja nicht richtig gurgleln, aber den schaum spei ich schon zurck ins becken. nen geschmackliches restgefhl von zahnpasta bleibt ja eh erhalten.

noch was zum thema flouridierung: laut history fingen die amis mit der trinkwasser fluouridierung an aufgrund von zu vielen zu stark zerstrten gebien bei wehrpflichtigen (hat uns zumindest mal nen oberarzt erzhlen wollen). in deutschland gibts flourid nicht bers wasser sondern ber die zahnpasta, manche lnder mischen zB. auch calcium in die milch (berdosierung fhrt auch zu erhhtem nierensteinrisiko usw.). denke die lsung mit der zahnpasta ist ganz clever, denn dafr spricht:

die nutzt eigentlich jeder, der wert auf seine zhne und mundhygiene legt. OS wrde auch fluorid alleine nicht helfen.
berdosierung durch zuviel getrunkenes wasser ist sicher alltglicher als durch zuviel konsumierte zahnpasta (wenn wer ne ganze tube it, ist auch mit gesundheitlichen schden zu rechnen).
wie immer gilt, die dosis macht das gift! s. h2o

----------


## Lichtarbeiter1

> Na ja.. Die Tatsache, dass Du nicht weit, warum "Fluorid" auch anders geschrieben werden kann, zeigt mir Deine Unwissenheit zu diesem Thema.. Deswegen lassen wir es mal gut sein! Aber ich habe es jetzt NUR FR DICH mal gendert, damit auch Du verstehst, worum es geht.. 
> 
> Ich bin nicht hier, um mit Euch ber solche Belanglosigkeiten zu diskutieren! 
> *Ich wollte Euch lediglich warnen! Das habe ich getan! -Was ihr daraus macht, liegt in Euch selbst allein..*
> 
> Ich fr meinen Teil, kaufe nun seit vier Jahren keine FLUORID-haltigen Produkte mehr, nicht fr mich und auch nicht fr meine Tochter! Und da mein Bekanntenkreis wei, dass ich niemals irgendeinen Bldsinn erzhlen wrde, gibt es auch dort NIEMANDEN mehr, der dieses Gift zu sich nimmt!
> 
> Also.. 
> Am Ende muss natrlich jeder selber entscheiden, welche Stoffe man seinem Krper antun mchte, oder halt nicht.. 
> ...


Ich finde es bedauerlich, wie auf Wahrheitsfee75 losgegangen wird. Mir sind die geschilderten Feststellungen von Wahrheitsfee75 nichts Neues mehr. Dass das Gift Flourid ein Abfallprodukt aus der Industrie ist, drfte ebenso nichts Neues mehr sein.  Ich selbst verzichte aus den von Wahrheitsfee gen. Grnden schon seit mehreren Jahren auf fluoridhaltige Zahnpastas und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch von zahnrztlicher Seite her gibt es keinen Grund zu meckern.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Mein Tipp: Wahrheitsfee75=Lichtarbeiter1, zumindestens vom
gleichen Planeten ....und das wird nicht die Erde sein.

----------


## hennessy

> ...splen kann nicht schaden...


und genau dies sollte man eben NICHT !!!!! Nach dem Zhneputzen nur ausspucken, aber NICHT nachsplen. Das Fluorid sollte ja mglichst lange auf der Zahnoberflche verbleiben, um eine gewisse Depotwirkung zu erzielen. Splen wird VOR dem Putzen empfohlen.

----------


## Stromer

Ich hatte vor gut 3 Jahren mal recherchiert wegen ner guten Zahnbrste und auch Pasta. Und schon damals gab es eine Zahnpasta - nmlich *ApaCare* mit Hydroxylapatit. Also, soooo toll und neu isses nicht.

Wegen des Fluoridgehalts: es stimmt natrlich, dass fast alle Pasten mit Fluorid in dem Bereich von 1200 - 1500 liegen. Die unterschiedliche Wirksamkeit drfte am unterschiedlichen Abrasionswert liegen. Zumindest wrde ich so argumentieren. Ich benutze Elmex grn (noch lebe ich glcklicherweise) und deren A-Wert ist wohl ein ganzes Stck geringer als der von den Blend-a-med Pasten. Es gibt auch eine Seite, wo diese Abrasionswerte aufgelistet sind.

Ajona hat einen extrem niedrigen A-Wert und hat keinen Fluoridanteil.

Zum Thema Fluoridgehalt von Zahnpasten bei Kindern: die Empfehlung geht doch dort so oder so zu Fluoridfreien Pasten bis die zweiten da sind.

So jetzt konnte ich auch mal schn meinen Senf dazuschmieren.

----------


## Muriel

Wenn wir schon bei Fluor(id) sind, mal eben etwas Anderes, was aber auch mit zum Thema passt: Diese Fluoretten fr Suglinge, sind die immer mit Vitamin D kombiniert? Denn das werde ich meinem Kind sicherlich nicht geben. Gibt es reine Fluoridprparate, die fr Suglinge zu empfehlen sind?

----------


## hennessy

> ...Zum Thema Fluoridgehalt von Zahnpasten bei Kindern: die Empfehlung geht doch dort so oder so zu Fluoridfreien Pasten bis die zweiten da sind....


Das stimmt leider auch nicht. Die Empfehlung heit, dass auch Milchzhne lokal fluoridiert werden sollten. Allerdings nach Erhebung einer Fluorid-Anamnese. Falls anderweitig bereits suffizient fluoridiert wird, z.B. ber Mineralwsser, Trinkwasser, Speisesalz, dann erbrigt sich eine zustzliche Fluoridierung. 
Was nicht mehr empfohlen wird ist die systemische Fluoridierung mittels Tabletten. Auch wenn einige Kinderrzte das immer noch anders sehen.

----------


## Muriel

Ah danke, Henn, das beantwortet ja auch meine Frage, dann brauche ich mir also keine Gedanken mehr dazuzumachen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerAndere

> und genau dies sollte man eben NICHT !!!!! Nach dem Zhneputzen nur ausspucken, aber NICHT nachsplen. Das Fluorid sollte ja mglichst lange auf der Zahnoberflche verbleiben, um eine gewisse Depotwirkung zu erzielen. Splen wird VOR dem Putzen empfohlen.


Nach Mundsplung ist mir das ja bekannt.
Aber nach dem Zhneputzen nicht aussplen? Machst du das so? wie ist das mit den Krankheitserregern die damit im Mund bleiben und nicht mit ausgesplt werden. Sind die weniger schdlich als ein Mehr an Fluoridierung?

mfg

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

> Das stimmt leider auch nicht. Die Empfehlung heit, dass auch Milchzhne lokal fluoridiert werden sollten. Allerdings nach Erhebung einer Fluorid-Anamnese. Falls anderweitig bereits suffizient fluoridiert wird, z.B. ber Mineralwsser, Trinkwasser, Speisesalz, dann erbrigt sich eine zustzliche Fluoridierung. 
> Was nicht mehr empfohlen wird ist die systemische Fluoridierung mittels Tabletten. Auch wenn einige Kinderrzte das immer noch anders sehen.


wie gesagt die einen empfehlen dies, die anderen das. ich bleib dabei, ich hab selbst tabletten bekommen und bin damit gut gefahren, weil ich keine einzige fluorose habe. das ist natrlich wie immer ne glaubensache, und auch leute wie die giftprophetin findet in der welt genug zuhrer die ihr glauben schenken, leider auch zu meinem bedauern. aber sollen die sich dann doch bidde entgiften, am besten noch alle suffizienten amalgamfllung austauschen lassen durch ne evt. schlechtgemachte komposit, hauptsache sie sind "giftfrei". ::-dance: 

bei uns sagen die inner kinderkons, und kfo man soll ruhig bis zum 6. lebensjahr systemische ber tabletten fluoride verabreichen. wo da nun auch der unterschied zum trinkwasser, salz oder hnlichem sein soll ist mir auch fremd. systemisch ist systemisch.

----------


## hennessy

> Nach Mundsplung ist mir das ja bekannt.
> Aber nach dem Zhneputzen nicht aussplen? Machst du das so? wie ist das mit den Krankheitserregern die damit im Mund bleiben und nicht mit ausgesplt werden. Sind die weniger schdlich als ein Mehr an Fluoridierung?
> 
> mfg


Ja, ich mache das so. Du kannst ja, wenn Du mchtest, einen zuckerfreien Kaugummi kauen, um den fremden Geschmack zu bertnchen.

Die Krankheitserreger werden ja nicht erst durchs Putzen in den Mund gebracht, sondern waren ja bereits vor dem Zhneputzen im Mund. Und durch das Ausspucken werden sie schon mal vermindert. Vllig keimfrei wirst Du die Mundhhle wohl nicht bekommen.

----------


## hennessy

> wie gesagt die einen empfehlen dies, die anderen das. ich bleib dabei, ich hab selbst tabletten bekommen und bin damit gut gefahren, weil ich keine einzige fluorose habe. das ist natrlich wie immer ne glaubensache, und auch leute wie die giftprophetin findet in der welt genug zuhrer die ihr glauben schenken, leider auch zu meinem bedauern. aber sollen die sich dann doch bidde entgiften, am besten noch alle suffizienten amalgamfllung austauschen lassen durch ne evt. schlechtgemachte komposit, hauptsache sie sind "giftfrei".
> 
> bei uns sagen die inner kinderkons, und kfo man soll ruhig bis zum 6. lebensjahr systemische ber tabletten fluoride verabreichen. wo da nun auch der unterschied zum trinkwasser, salz oder hnlichem sein soll ist mir auch fremd. systemisch ist systemisch.


Ausgehend von einem Einzel-Individuum (Kollege Zahnschnitzer) eine Verhaltensempfehlung fr die Allgemeinheit zu konstruieren ist wohl nicht unbedingt good clinical practice.  :hmmm...: .
Ich selbst bin wohl um einiges lter als Du und habe trotz fehlender Tabletten-Fluoridierung lediglich eine einzige Fllung, die aus einem Unfall herrhrt. Ansonsten darf ich mich auch brsten, ein kariesfreies Gebiss zu besitzen. Daraus eine Empfehlung zu folgern wrde ich mir nicht erlauben. 

Ich gebe hier den allgemeinen Konsens wieder, der zur Zeit internationale Gltigkeit besitzt. Ohne den Anspruch auf ein unwiderlegbares Dogma zu erheben. Ich mchte auch keinen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln. Jeder sollte es so handhaben, wie er will.

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

strz dich bitte nicht nur auf meine eigene erfahrung, sondern auch auf die aussagen der klinik.

du solltest ja nun auch wissen, dass jedes haus seine eigene lehrmeinung hat, und nur dein eigener sachverstand dies filtern und bewerten kann. ich tendiere ausserdem dazu, unabhngig deines alter zu behaupten:

systemisch ist systemisch (das ist ne wissenschaftliche aussage, oder?)

keine kann wirklich selbst gemachte reprsentative studien hervor ziehen und unsere lebenserfahrung reicht bei weitem nicht aus. ich kann aber sehr wohl auf das wissen eines verwandten 35 jahre praktizierenden ZAs zurckgreifen. 

auf was wir uns im allgemeinen wohl sttzen knnen, ist doch die aussage, dass es sogenannte tages maximal dosierung gibt gell? 
und um auf mein beispiel meines gebisses zurckzufhren:
bei gleichem putzverhalten halten die leute dennoch frher kariesprobleme in gebissen, die man nun auf die heute bessere flouridierung zurckfhrt. ich will es ehrlich gesagt nicht mit meinem gewissen ereinbaren jetzt zwei zwillinge zu nehmen, die exakt gleich putzen, wobei der eine null flouride erhlt, der andere dennoch die empfohlene tagesdosis.

desweiteren bitte ich dich, mir den grund einer generellen ablehnung von flouridtabletten zu erklren auf wissenschaftlicher basis. mir ist derzeit lediglich bekannt, dass es lehrmeinung gibt, die systemische flouridierung eh fr unwirksamer halten, andere sehen es genau andersrum...wie so oft in der zahnheilkunde.

und dann komm ich zu dem punkt, den ich wirklich ernst meine. woher leitest du deine empfehlung besten gewissens ab, und ich meine jetzt nicht nach pekunirem vorteil, was unserer zunft ja all zu oft nur unterstellt wird (und teils auch leider zu recht, wie aus angst amalagam entfernen lassen und co.). dass mchte ich dir hiermit auch nicht unterstellen, sondern nur worauf sttzt du deine berzeugung? seis die meinung der DGZMK, seis auf die hauslehrmeinung deiner damaligen uni, oder anderer kollegen und deren erfahrungen. wrde mich wirklich interessieren, und seis nur per PM  :Smilie:

----------


## hennessy

ums kurz zu machen:
Ich lehne eine Tabletten-Fluoridierung nicht generell ab, sondern ziehe fr mich selbst und fr meine Patienten aus den Ergebnissen zahlreicher Studien einen Schluss: Fluoride wirken vorderhand aufgrund einer lokalen Touchierung an durchgebrochenen Zhnen. *Dies gilt auch fr Tabletten*. Bei Zhnen, die noch nicht durchgebrochen sind, ist die kariesprotektive Wirkung usserst gering. Da ich die Speisesalz-Fluoridierung empfehle, erbrigt sich gerade bei Kindern eine weitere systemische Zufuhr.

----------


## hennessy

ach ja, sorry, Du wolltest ja eine wissenschaftliche Untermauerung:
Prof. Glzow, Prof. Hellwig und Prof. Hetzer hatten 2006 die Leitlinie Fluoridierung herausgebracht. Da steht alles drin, was Dich interessieren wird.

----------


## Kunibert

Hallo,

mein erster Beitrag hier.

ging es anfangs nicht um BioRepair? Vor Jahren habe ich von einer Studie an der Uni Dresden erfahren:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...107877,00.html
Wei jemand, ob Apacare und Biorepair die wirtschftlichen Anwendungen der Studie sind?
Ist das fehlende Fluorid in Biorepair ein Nachteil?

----------


## hennessy

> Hallo,
> 
> mein erster Beitrag hier.
> 
> ging es anfangs nicht um BioRepair? Vor Jahren habe ich von einer Studie an der Uni Dresden erfahren:
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...107877,00.html
> Wei jemand, ob Apacare und Biorepair die wirtschftlichen Anwendungen der Studie sind?
> Ist das fehlende Fluorid in Biorepair ein Nachteil?


Hallo und herzlich willkommen hier im Forum! 

Um auf Deine Frage zu antworten: Der Schluss liegt durchaus nahe. Allerdings kann ich leider nicht definitiv sagen, ob es nun der Fall ist oder nicht. 

Das fehlende Fluorid in Biorepair stellt von der Denkweise der Hersteller oder Vertreiber nicht unbedingt einen Nachteil dar. Denn es soll ja (so lautet zumindest die Theorie) die verlorengegangene Zahnhartsubstanz mittels Hydrodxyl-Apatit-Kristallen wieder aufgebaut werden. Falls sich das knstliche mit dem natrlichen HA verbindet, dann htte man wieder eine intakte Schmelzstruktur. Bis dahin brchte man kein Fluorid. Erst dann knnte man wie auch beim natrlichen Schmelz das Fluorid zur zustzlichen Strkung einbauen.

----------


## Kunibert

Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort und den Willkommensgru!

Meine Vermutung war auch dahingehend, genau wird das bestimmt auch nur der Hersteller wissen. Jetzt muss man also abwarten, ob sich die Laborergebnisse verifizieren lassen. Mich beschftigt vor allem das Wohlergehen meines Sohnes, da selbst die Kinderelmex sehr viel Fluorid enthlt und meiner die Zahnpasta immer verschluckt.

----------


## hennessy

> Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort und den Willkommensgru!
> 
> Meine Vermutung war auch dahingehend, genau wird das bestimmt auch nur der Hersteller wissen. Jetzt muss man also abwarten, ob sich die Laborergebnisse verifizieren lassen. Mich beschftigt vor allem das Wohlergehen meines Sohnes, da selbst die Kinderelmex sehr viel Fluorid enthlt und meiner die Zahnpasta immer verschluckt.


dann gib eben nur ne ganz kleine Menge auf die Brste oder benutze Deinen Finger als Brste.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Es geht ja auch, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, in dem Alter auch eher darum, dass die Ltten sich an den Umgang bzw. die Prozedur mit der Zahnbrste gewhnen.

----------


## hennessy

> Es geht ja auch, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, in dem Alter auch eher darum, dass die Ltten sich an den Umgang bzw. die Prozedur mit der Zahnbrste gewhnen.


ganz genau! Die Menge der Paste kann zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch ganz klein gehalten werden.

----------


## hennessy

So, ich habe jetzt einige Studien zu Bio-Repair gelesen. Alle wurden in vitro durchgefhrt und es tauchen auch immer wieder dieselben Namen der durchfhrenden Herrschaften auf. Ein Schelm, der bses dabei denkt?!

Kernpunkt ist die Aussage, dass die in der angesprochenen Zahnpasta enthaltenen Carbonat-Hydroxylapatit-Nanokristalle Defekte im Schmelz auffllen knnen, indem sich die Kristalle an die vorhandene Apatit-Struktur anlagern und dort eine neue Schicht auf der Schmelzoberflche bilden. Die untersuchten Zhne wurden vorher 1 Minute lang mit Orthophosphorsure behandelt. ber die Konzentration der Sure wurden keine Angaben gemacht. 

Ob dies auch im Mundhhlenmilieu funktioniert und wenn ja, in welcher Form, Ausprgung und Dauerhaftigkeit, darber konnte ich noch keine Studien finden. 

Schaun mer mal.

----------


## Michael72

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann wre - theoretisch - der Gedanke dahinter, beim putzen eine "Schutzschicht" auf den Zahn aufzutragen, an der sich die Bakterien dann austoben knnen ohne - regelmssiges Putzen vorausgesetzt - jemals den eigentlichen echten Zahnschmelz zu erreichen. Und die immer gleichen Studien von immer den gleichen Menschen (kann ja sein, Patente und so) zeigen, dass das im Reagenzglas funktioniert?

Wre ja schon toll. Benutzt denn zur Zeit jemand diese Zahnpasta?

----------


## Alina85

Das mit der neuen Schicht hrt sich natrlich gut an...aber wie wei die Zahncreme, wo sich der Defekt befindet und wo die Nanokristalle dann hin mssen...sonst werden bei regelmiger Anwendung die Zhne ja immer grer  :peng:  lustige Vorstellung
Aber wenn das wirklich so richtig gut funktionieren wrde, dann htte die Kons ja nur noch halb so viel Arbeit!
Aber vorerst bleib ich da lieber noch beim Fluorid, das bildet zwar keine neue Schicht, aber hrtet durch Einbau als Fluoridapatit zumindest den Zahnschmelz.

----------


## LacrimaAurea

> Aber vorerst bleib ich da lieber noch beim Fluorid, das bildet zwar keine neue Schicht, aber hrtet durch Einbau als Fluoridapatit zumindest den Zahnschmelz.


bis zum vlligen zahndurchbruch ja, aber danach ist es auch nicht wirklich bewiesen... ^^

----------


## hennessy

> Das mit der neuen Schicht hrt sich natrlich gut an...aber wie wei die Zahncreme, wo sich der Defekt befindet und wo die Nanokristalle dann hin mssen...sonst werden bei regelmiger Anwendung die Zhne ja immer grer  lustige Vorstellung
> Aber wenn das wirklich so richtig gut funktionieren wrde, dann htte die Kons ja nur noch halb so viel Arbeit!
> Aber vorerst bleib ich da lieber noch beim Fluorid, das bildet zwar keine neue Schicht, aber hrtet durch Einbau als Fluoridapatit zumindest den Zahnschmelz.


Na ja, diese "neue Schicht" wird ja auch durch Sureattacken der Bakterien angegriffen. Sie ist nicht unzerstrbar und es ist imho noch nicht bewiesen, dass dies auch im Mundhhlenmilieu funktioniert. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass auf der gesamten Schmelzoberflche eine gleichmig dicke Schutzschicht aufgebaut wird.

----------


## MaryL.

> Wre ja schon toll. Benutzt denn zur Zeit jemand diese Zahnpasta?



Jetzt mchte ich mich doch mal kurz einklinken. Ich bentze zur Zeit die Apacare. Der Grund sind meine empfindlichen Zahnhlse und ich muss sagen, seit ich sie regelmig verwende, habe ich diesbezglich keine Probleme mehr.
*grins* meine Zhne sind brigens noch nicht grer geworden

----------


## hennessy

> Jetzt mchte ich mich doch mal kurz einklinken. Ich bentze zur Zeit die Apacare. Der Grund sind meine empfindlichen Zahnhlse und ich muss sagen, seit ich sie regelmig verwende, habe ich diesbezglich keine Probleme mehr.
> *grins* meine Zhne sind brigens noch nicht grer geworden


Wahrscheinlich kommt dieser Effekt dadurch zustande, dass die Nano-Kristalle die Dentin-Tubuli verschlieen. Dadurch kommt es zu einer verminderten Reizung des Nervs.

----------


## Alina85

> LacrimaAurea Zitat:
> Aber vorerst bleib ich da lieber noch beim Fluorid, das bildet zwar keine neue Schicht, aber hrtet durch Einbau als Fluoridapatit zumindest den Zahnschmelz.  
> 
> bis zum vlligen zahndurchbruch ja, aber danach ist es auch nicht wirklich bewiesen... ^^


Ist es das denn nicht, aber warum ist es denn absolute Lehrmeinung an allen Universitten?




> hennessy Zitat:
> Zitat von Alina85  
> Das mit der neuen Schicht hrt sich natrlich gut an...aber wie wei die Zahncreme, wo sich der Defekt befindet und wo die Nanokristalle dann hin mssen...sonst werden bei regelmiger Anwendung die Zhne ja immer grer  lustige Vorstellung
> Aber wenn das wirklich so richtig gut funktionieren wrde, dann htte die Kons ja nur noch halb so viel Arbeit!
> Aber vorerst bleib ich da lieber noch beim Fluorid, das bildet zwar keine neue Schicht, aber hrtet durch Einbau als Fluoridapatit zumindest den Zahnschmelz. 
> 
> Na ja, diese "neue Schicht" wird ja auch durch Sureattacken der Bakterien angegriffen. Sie ist nicht unzerstrbar und es ist imho noch nicht bewiesen, dass dies auch im Mundhhlenmilieu funktioniert. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass auf der gesamten Schmelzoberflche eine gleichmig dicke Schutzschicht aufgebaut wird.


Das ist ja klar, dass diese Schicht auch angreifbar ist, schlielich besteht die ja dann auch aus Hydroxylapatit wie der Schmelz. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Oberflchenbeschaffenheit der durch Sure geschdigten Bereiche. Diese sehr kleinen Defekte (wohl nicht mehr bei einer manifesten Karies) knnen dann wahrscheinlich durch die Nanokristalle aufgefllt werden. Zahn wird dadurch wieder glatter--->weniger Plaque
Und ich halte es durchaus fr mglich, dass am Zahnhals auch Dentintubuli dabei verschlossen werden.

----------


## hennessy

> ...
> Und ich halte es durchaus fr mglich, dass am Zahnhals auch Dentintubuli dabei verschlossen werden.


Es ist nicht nur mglich, sondern sehr wahrscheinlich. 
Noch mal zum Thema Apacare Zahnpasta. Die gibts ja in verschiedenen Formulierungen. Um einen Defekt auffllen zu wollen, msste man jedoch schon die hchste Konzentration an Nano-HAP nehmen. Und auch der liegt gerade mal bei 7%.

----------


## Kunibert

Hallo,

soweit ich zu wissen glaube, ist die Konzentration fr die Wirksamkeit von Nanoteilchen nicht relevant. Eher sollte sogar eine geringer konzentrierte Lsung wirksamer sein. Die Menge an Nanoteilchen msste in jedem Fall ausreichend sein?

----------


## hennessy

gerade hatte ich ein Telefongesprch mit einer wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiterin der Firma. Kurze Quintessenz der Info: Die Konzentration spiele sehr wohl eine Rolle. Je hher konzentriert, umso besser die Schutzwirkung. Die Repair-Paste sei eine reine Reparatur- Paste und sollte NACH dem regulren Putzen aufgetragen werden. Es bilde sich eine Schutzschicht, die auch Bakterien und andere Ablagerungen aufnehme (z.B. Raucherbelge), im Lauf des Tages jedoch zusammen mit den aufgenommenen Partikeln vollstndig abfalle. 
Eine Verminderung von Zahnhals-Sensitivitten komme durch die Verlegung der Dentin-tubuli mit Nano-HAP zustande.

So weit die Info, die ich bekommen habe. Ich werde mich bemhen, auch weitere wissenschaftliche Dossiers etc. zu erhalten.

----------


## MaryL.

Dann bedanke ich mich auch mal fr die Info.

Ergnzend mchte ich noch sagen, dass ich den besten Effekt dann haben, wenn ich die Zahncreme *und* einmal am Tag die Bio-Repair-Paste (die nicht ausgesplt wird) anwende, nur die Zahncreme (3xtglich im Normalfall) zu verwenden ist definitiv zu wenig. - Was sich dann ja mit der letzten Aussage decken wrde.

P.S. Soweit ich informiert bin, macht eine der genannten Firmen eine sehr gute ffentlichkeitsarbeit hier bei uns im Schwabenlndle.

----------


## LacrimaAurea

Da htte ich doch auch mal eine Frage,

was haltet ihr von dieser Zahnpaste? 
In der Uni wird ber "Naturprodukten" leider wenig oder gar nichts vermittelt und letztens hat mich ein Patient gefragt, was er von dieser Zahpaste halten soll!

http://www.dr-mauch.de/Gesundheit_Schlaemmkreide.html

----------


## hennessy

> Da htte ich doch auch mal eine Frage,
> 
> was haltet ihr von dieser Zahnpaste? 
> In der Uni wird ber "Naturprodukten" leider wenig oder gar nichts vermittelt und letztens hat mich ein Patient gefragt, was er von dieser Zahpaste halten soll!
> 
> http://www.dr-mauch.de/Gesundheit_Schlaemmkreide.html


Hi!
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass durch Schlmmkreide die Mundflora und die Abwehrkrfte aufgebaut werden. Und eine anti-inflammatorische Wirkung ist mir auch nicht bekannt. 
Was ich aber zu wissen glaube: Schlmmkreide hat einen ziemlich hohen RDA-Wert, will heissen: Du schrubbst Dir die Zhne ganz schn runter damit. Vom Geschmack gar nicht erst zu sprechen.
Da mchte jemand auf coole Art Geld verdienen. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

geld verdienen will da bestimmt jemand, auf coole art, dass sei ma dahingestellt. wenn man sich die seite anguckt, ist die wie so ca. 99% aller heil- und naturpraktischen verfahren ziemliche scharlatanerie und meist fr aberglubischer und/oder leute, die noch den strohhalm suchen (zB. bekannte, die MS und ne bleiausleitung wegen amalgam fllungen sich hat aufschwatzen lassen...gebrachts hats natrlich NIX...)

ps.: ich bin froh, dass an einer wissenschaftlichen anstalt auch nix ber humbug, hexerei und heilkruter gelehrt wird. reicht schon so, womit die sich der praxisfernen dinge beschftigen.

----------


## hennessy

gehrt nicht calcium carbonicum auch zu den homopathischen Mitteln? Nach den Lehren von Hahnemann msste man ja erst den Konstitutionstypen herausfinden. Aber wenns passt, dann knnte man das ganze ja in Form von Globuli applizieren. Obs dann allerdings auch den Zhnen hilft?

----------


## LacrimaAurea

danke, genau das waren auch meine Bedenken, wegen dem RDA Wert!!!  =)

lol globuli, das ist die idee...hr mir bloss auf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kunibert

Hallo,

ich kenne bisher nur die BioRepair Zahncreme und die -mundsplung. Gibt es auch noch eine Paste in dieser Produktlinie?

----------


## hennessy

> Hallo,
> 
> ich kenne bisher nur die BioRepair Zahncreme und die -mundsplung. Gibt es auch noch eine Paste in dieser Produktlinie?


nicht von dieser Firma, aber hier gibts hnliches.

----------


## Kunibert

Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort und auch fr die Aufklrung. Also eine sinnvolle Ergnzung fr umfassende Kariesprophylaxe und bei Kids wie meinem ist Prioritt erstmal die Gewhnung an die tgliche Putzroutine.

----------


## hennessy

> Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort und auch fr die Aufklrung. Also eine sinnvolle Ergnzung fr umfassende Kariesprophylaxe und bei Kids wie meinem ist Prioritt erstmal die Gewhnung an die tgliche Putzroutine.


so ist es. Wichtig ist, das Kind an eine suffiziente Mundhygiene ranzufhren und zu gewhnen. Dann ist das Zhneputzen kein "Muss", sondern gehrt einfach zum normalen Tagesablauf dazu. Angefangen wird bereits beim zahnlosen Baby, evtl. sanfte Massage mit dem bemullten Finger der Eltern. Wenn sich das Baby daran gewhnt hat, fllt auch der Umstieg auf Brste und Pasta nicht schwer.

----------


## Natacha

Zurck zum Thema Biorepair...

Der Alpecin-Hersteller Dr. Wolff lanciert, eine Zahncreme auf den Markt... mir ist es nicht ganz geheuer:

Alpecin, Linola und Plantur = teuer, aber nicht besonders gut!

Und jetzt wollen die also in den Zahncreme-Markt einsteigen. Und dies sofort in den hochpreisige Segment 75-ml-Tube kostet laut Unternehmen 5 Euro! Saftig-Sportlich, ich rechne ja immer noch in DM - sagenhafte 10 DM fr eine Tube Zahnpasta! Das Zeug mu ja was super-innovatives sein! Der Herr Wolff kann ja vielleicht doch was.  :Hh?: 

Nun berlege ich weiter: Elmex / Aronal / Meridol, was ich gern so benutze,  ist von GABA (Goldene Apotheke Basel), und die haben mit Hustenbonbons angefangen... und gehren seit 2004 zur Colgate-Palmolive-Gruppe - damit gebe ich mein Geld einem Konzern, der mir nicht zusagt.

Aber weil ich eine Re-mineralisation  von Zahnschmelz spannend finde, habe ich gesucht:

Die Herren im weien Kittel sind:
*Prof. Dr. Norberto Roveri, Prof. Ordinario di Chimica Generale e Inorganica Direttore
*Prof. Dr. Matthias Hannig, Direktor Universittskliniken Homburg/Saar Abt. Zahnerhaltung und Paradontologie

Hhm, haben die eine Reputation zu verlieren? Oder nur einen Werbevertrag unterschrieben?

Dann lese ich:
Flssiger Zahnschmelz auf Basis von Nano-Apatitkristallen hat den Markt bereits seit eineinhalb Jahren in Form von Zahnpasten und -splungen erreicht (Apacare  Fluroapatit-Nanokristalle 7%, Vertrieb: Cumdente GmbH, Tbingen; BioRepair  Zink-substituiertes Carbonat-Hydroxylapatit 20%; Vertrieb: Dr. Wolff GmbH & Co KG, Bielefeld/Coswell SpA, Bologna).

Der Wolff hat sich also mit Italienern zusammengetan? (Ob Berlusconi die Zahnpasta auch schon benutzt?) Kommt daher die unternehmerische Innovativkraft?

Ich schaue mir lieber die Apacare-Site an, dort werden wenigsten ein paar Studien genannt (es gibt sie doch!):

1. Ref.: Kawamata H, Nishio M, Fujita K, Ishizaki T, Hayman R, Ikemi T: Posterpresentation 82nd General Session & Exhibition of the IADR / March 2004.

2. Ref.: Niwa M, Sato T, Li W, Aoki H: Polishing and Whitening Properties of Toothpaste, J Mater Sci, Mater Med 12, 277  81 (2001).


Folge ich diesen Studien lande ich in Japan 

( http://www.apagard.com/en/index.html )
A breakthrough in dental care : remineralizing toothpaste
Remineralizing toothpaste, containing nanoparticle hydroxyapatite, was developed in the 1970's by Sangi Co., Ltd, to meet this need. First launched in 1980, the Apagard family of products have sold over 50 million tubes, and after extensive laboratory tests and field trials, their active ingredient was approved as an anticaries agent in Japan in 1993, and designated Medical Hydroxyapatite to distinguish it from other types of hydroxyapatite such as dental abrasives.

Das Zeug (Hydroxylapatit) gibt es also seit den 1970er?

Ist das "NEUE" daran jetzt, dass es Nanotechnologie vorliegt?

----------


## hennessy

Hallo Natacha und herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!

Danke fr Dein posting, aber: was mchtest Du uns damit sagen?
Misstraust Du dem ganzen "Nanotechnologie-Zeugs" oder der Geldmacherei, die dahinter stecken knnte?

----------


## Natacha

Danke frs Willkommen heien!  :Grinnnss!: 

Vor Nanos habe ich nicht so die Panik  :hmmm...: . Und Du hast Recht, ich sollte nicht so rumpolemisieren!

Ich will wirklich nur wissen was daran so neu sein soll!

Du wolltest Dich bemhen "weitere wissenschaftliche Dossiers etc. zu erhalten". Hast Du es in der Zwischenzeit?

----------


## hennessy

> Danke frs Willkommen heien! 
> 
> Vor Nanos habe ich nicht so die Panik . Und Du hast Recht, ich sollte nicht so rumpolemisieren!
> 
> Ich will wirklich nur wissen was daran so neu sein soll!
> 
> Du wolltest Dich bemhen "weitere wissenschaftliche Dossiers etc. zu erhalten". Hast Du es in der Zwischenzeit?


ich hatte die Firma angeschrieben und um Studienergebnisse gebeten. Das Echo war jetzt nicht so der Brller. Nichts, was ich (und offensichtlich auch Du) nicht schon vorher im Internet ansehen konnte. Aber ich habe ein paar Probetuben bekommen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Natacha

> ich hatte die Firma angeschrieben und um Studienergebnisse gebeten. Das Echo war jetzt nicht so der Brller. Nichts, was ich (und offensichtlich auch Du) nicht schon vorher im Internet ansehen konnte. Aber ich habe ein paar Probetuben bekommen.


Spezifiziere "der Brller" - Du fragst nach Studienergebnisse (und gibts Dich als DENTALIST/ZA zu erkennen) und die PR-Abteilung sendet Dir Prbchen zu? Kann doch nicht sein, oder   :Wand:  Aber wie findest Du die denn?



Ich habe sie mir gekauft... genau ein Tag nach der PZR :Love: . Ich kann das  Glttegefhl also nicht auf die neue Zahnpasta zurckfhren.  



Hier die Inhaltsstoffe:
Aqua, Zinc Carbonate Hydroxyapatite, Hydrated Silica, Glycerin, Sorbitol, Silica, Aroma, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Myristoyl Sarcosinate, Sodium Methyl Cocoyl Taurate, Tetrapotassium Pyrophosphate, Zinc PCA, Cetraria Islandica Extract, Sodium Saccharin, Citric Acid, Phenoxyethanol, Benzyl Alcohol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben.       

Da kann ich nicht wirklich meckern. Schner wre es ohne Konservierungsstoffe und Sodium Saccharin -  ich werde sie eine Weile testen  :Blush: 



Hier noch was "die Japaner" (http://www.apagard.com/en/index.html ) zu mHAP schreiben:

*How Apagard Works*
Three functions of nanoparticle Medical Hydroxyapatite mHAP were recognized by Japanese health authorities in approving this mineral supplement as an anticaries agent in 1993. These are:

1) Helps remove plaque        
Adhesion to and removal of plaque
NanomHAP has a strong propensity to bind with protein, and adheres to bacteria and plaque fragments during brushing, facilitating their removal on rinsing from the mouth.

2) Restores surface smoothness        
Repair of microscopic surface fissures
NanomHAP also acts as a filler, repairing minute pits and fissures in the enamel surface.This results in smoother, glossier enamel, less likely to harbor persistent plaque and stains.

3) Replaces lost mineral        
Remineralization of subsurface demineralized areas (incipient caries)
NanomHAP also provides mineral to areas of mineral loss below the enamel surface (so-called 'white spot' lesions and incipient caries), helping restore the enamel to its original mineral density and translucency, and protecting it from tooth decay.
Nanoparticle mHAP is non-abrasive, almost the same substance as the teeth, and not only helps remove plaque, but also provides essential mineral to repair surface and subsurface areas of microscopic damage, restoring tooth enamel to its near-original mineral density, smoothness and gloss, and protecting against decay to give us healthier, naturally translucent, more beautiful teeth.


* A Comparison with Fluoride*
Fluoride in drinking water and oral care products has had unquestionable influence in reducing tooth decay worldwide. When it was first introduced into U.S. water systems, the reduction in new caries in schoolchildren was as high as 35-60%. But excessive intake can lead to dental or skeletal fluorosis, and as a result the amount permitted in oral care products and community water systems is controlled.

Nanoparticle hydroxyapatite, though not widely known, has been used in toothpaste in Japan for almost three decades. In field trials leading to its approval as an anticaries agent in 1993, the reduction in new caries among Japanese schoolchildren using the nanoparticle hydroxyapatite-containing toothpaste once daily over a period of three years was 36-56% compared with children using a non-hydroxyapatite containing toothpaste. Hydroxyapatite is a biocompatible substance, used widely in bone grafts and health foods, and can be swallowed without concern, including by children. It has no known toxic or negative environmental effect.

Fluoride, though not a remineralizing substance in itself, strengthens the teeth against decay by promoting uptake of calcium and phosphate ions from saliva and other sources into the enamel (remineralization). At the same time, it forms a new substance, fluorapatite, on the tooth surface, more resistant to plaque acids than the enamel's original hydroxyapatite. The most active element in the periodic table, fluoride is supplied in toothpaste in the form of compounds such as sodium fluoride (NaF) or sodium monofluorophosphate (MFP).

In contrast Nano mHAP, supplied in the form of nanocrystals, is a calcium phosphate almost identical chemically to the hydroxyapatite of our teeth. It has been shown in vitro to remineralize subsurface demineralized lesions and fill microscopic surface fissures, restoring both surface and subsurface enamel, and to bind and precipitate out of solution cariogenic bacteria such as mutans streptococci. Unlike fluoride, Nano mHAP adds nothing 'new' to the teeth, but by restoring and maintaining the enamel's mineral density and surface smoothness - making it glossier, more translucent and less susceptible to plaque attachment and to decay - Nano mHAP can be used with confidence to protect not only the health but also the beauty of our teeth.


Vielen Dank im Voraus fr jedes Feedback von euch  ::-winky:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ::-winky:

----------


## hennessy

> Spezifiziere "der Brller" - ....


was ich damit sagen wollte: Ich war einigermaen enttuscht, denn ich htte mir Neuigkeiten erwartet, die ich noch nicht im Internet lesen konnte. Dies war leider nicht der Fall. Meine "Selbst-Erfahrungen" mit der Zahnpasta sind nun ein paar Tage alt. Ich kann keinen Unterschied zu einer anderen gngigen Zahnpasta erkennen oder verspren. Kommt wahrscheinlich erst, wenn die Probetuben alle verbraucht sind.  :hmmm...:  Allerdings hatte ich auch vorher keinerlei Schwierigkeiten wie z.B. Zahnhalsempfindlichkeiten oder so.

----------


## Natacha

Was fr eine grottige PR-Abteilung! 
Da knnte ich mich immer so aufregen, Schnarchnasen, blden  :bhh: 


Fr alle die es interessiert hier ein japanischer Apagard-Werbfilm:

http://www.apagard.com/shard/movie/apa.html

Bin ganz traurig, dass mein Japanisch immer noch so schlecht ist, ich verstehe leider nur "tabacco" und "micro"... aber an den kleinen,  "wissenschaftlichen" Animationen hatte ich meine Freude - ich erkenne die Calcium- und Phosphationen. Ist hier im Forum nicht jemand der es bersetzen knnte?  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 



Konich wa, euch allen!

----------


## Zahni007

Hallo!
Benutze seit einer Woche diese Repair-Creme mit 7 Prozent HAP. Die muss man ja nach dem Zhneputzen auftragen und dann mglichst dort belassen. Da ist es unumgnglich, dass man einiges davon verschluckt...jetzt meine Frage, kann das in irgendeiner Weise im Organismus schdlich sein? Was knnten denn die Nanopartikel im Krper machen? 

Hab mir das so gedacht, weil normale Zahnpasta mit Fluorid sollte man ja auch nicht unbedingt runterschlucken...

----------


## stud_tir

Mal unabhngig vom Restlichen - "Nano" ist auch nur so ein Schlagwort wie "Bio" ... und weder notwendigerweise schdlicher noch besser...

----------


## Natacha

@Zahni007

Du benutzt also die Apacare-Produkt! Wo gekauft und wie teuer, wenn ich so mal fragen darf  :Blush: 

Das Verschlucken ist - sowohl von dem Fluroapatit-Nanokristalle (Apacare), als auch des Zink-substituierten Carbonat-Hydroxylapatit (Dr. Wolf) vllig unproblematisch... ich zitiere auch meinem Post #80:



> "Hydroxyapatite is a biocompatible substance, used *widely in bone grafts* and *health foods*, and *can be swallowed without concern*, including by *children*. It has no known toxic or negative environmental effect."


Kinder sollen ja mglichst nicht die fluoridhaltige Zahnpasta verschlucken - bereits bei geringfgiger berdosierung von Fluorid whrend der Phase der Schmelzbildung und frhen Schmelzreifung kann zu einer Dentalfluorose (auch als Mottling bekannt) fhren. In allen Werbetexten ist dies ein Argument gegenber fluoridhaltige Prophylaktika... 

Aber jetzt keine Fluorid-Panik oder Nano-Panik  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zahni007

Danke fr deine Info! Hat mich beruhigt, denn wenn man was Neues ausprobiert, ist man ja zunchst schon etwas unsicher. Mcht mir ja dadurch nicht schaden, sondern es soll ja erstmal nen Vorteil bringen.

Diese Biorepair-Creme gibt's z.B. beim Mller und kostet so knapp 11 Euro...schon einiges, aber ich wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren und vielleicht bringts auch was...bin nmlich leider schon kariesgeplagt, obwohl ich mir wirklich Mhe gebe mit dem Zhneputzen.  :Traurig:

----------


## Natacha

Nicht dass wir hier die Produktnamen durcheinander gebracht werden  :Grinnnss!: 


BioRepair ist dies hier:
*BioRepair  Zink-substituiertes Carbonat-Hydroxylapatit 20%; 
Vertrieb: Dr. Wolff GmbH & Co KG, Bielefeld/Coswell SpA, Bologna
http://www.bio-repair.de/

Apacare ist dies hier:
*Apacare  Fluroapatit-Nanokristalle 7%, 
Vertrieb: Cumdente GmbH, Tbingen
http://apacare.blogspot.com

Welche hast Du denn? Die blaue fr nach dem Zhneputzen - ApaCare & Repair, Intensiv-Zahnpflege- und Remineralisationspaste? Hast Du auch die schicken Schienen?

Wie lassen sich Zink-substituiertes Carbonat-Hydroxylapatit 20% mit Fluroapatit-Nanokristalle 7% vergleichen? 20 ist ja viiiiel mehr als 7  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Zahni007

Hab die ApaCare & Repair Intensiv-Zahnpflegepaste (blau fr nach dem Zhneputzen) mit 7 Prozent HYDROXYLapatit! So steht's auf der Packung. Nennt sich ja eigentlich nicht "Bio"repair...ich wei, aber ist ja auch HAP drin.
Leider noch ohne Schiene...da werd ich mir im Labor wohl selber eine basteln...

----------


## hennessy

> Hab die ApaCare & Repair Intensiv-Zahnpflegepaste (blau fr nach dem Zhneputzen) mit 7 Prozent HYDROXYLapatit! So steht's auf der Packung. Nennt sich ja eigentlich nicht "Bio"repair...ich wei, aber ist ja auch HAP drin.
> Leider noch ohne Schiene...da werd ich mir im Labor wohl selber eine basteln...


die Schiene ist kein Muss. Angeblich gehts auch ohne.

----------


## chris225

Wisst ihr, was der eigentliche Grund ist, eine Doktorarbeit zu schreiben? 
Sich einmal so ernsthaft wissenschaftlich beschftigt zu haben, um im Zweifelsfall Augenwischerei von Seriositt unterscheiden zu knnen.

Auf der Seite www.apacare.de gibt es eine Rubrik "Studien", in der suggeriert wird, es gbe einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis fr die Wirksamkeit dieser Zahncreme. Mit eindrucksvollen "hochwissenschaftlichen" REM-Bildern garniert, werden hier japanische IN-VITRO Studien der 80er Jahre prsentiert :Top: !
Zudem wurde nicht einmal die eigentliche Zahncreme selbst als Gegenstand der Studien verwendet, sondern eine Hydroxylapatitsuspension. Aussageloser geht es nicht mehr. Das ist dreisteste PR-Maschine, die eher ein Fall fr den Verbraucherschutz ist, anstelle fr eine akademische Diskussion unter angehenden ZAHNMEDIZINERN.

.........................

Fazit: Wer (wie ich) ausschlielich auf evidenzbasierte Medizin vertraut, der verschwende keine Zeit mit Produkten ohne wissenschaftlichen Rckhalt, sondern vertraue weiterhin auf Fluoridzusatz in Kochsalz, Zahncreme, Spllsung und Gelee.

----------


## chris225

@Henessy:

was du in meinem Beitrag zensiert hast, ist keine "Schmhkritik", sondern ein in der Sache korrekter Angriff meinerseits auf den Hersteller eines Haarpflegeproduktes, der wirkungslose Produkte in Massen an den Mann bringt und dies durch PR mit "wissenschafts-Optik" erreicht. Diese Meinungsuerung *muss* zulssig sein, wenn hier ber die mgliche Wirksamkeit von Produkten diskutiert wird.

----------


## hennessy

leider knnten dies die Anwlte der angesprochenen Firma anders sehen. Um uns einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung nicht aussetzen zu mssen, konnte ich Deine Ausfhrungen leider nicht stehen lassen, auch wenn Dein Denkansatz durchaus nachvollziehbar erscheint. :hmmm...: 

Ich bitte deshalb um Dein Verstndnis.
Vielen Dank!

Gru
Hennessy, Moderator Medi-Learn Forum

----------


## inkHeart

ich nutze die biorepair nun schon seit einigen monaten und bin begeistert. kein fluorid hin oder her, rein subjektiv kann ich nur sagen dass ich noch nie so glatte und unempfindliche zhne hatte. vorallem die gltte hat mich von anfang an beeindruckt, besonders im vergleich zu meiner alten (colgate).

aber nun auch mal zu den voran gegangenen threads: ist denn nun fluor nicht abbaubar? Zu dieser Aussage von der Wahrheitsfee hatte sich niemand so wirklich geuert bzw. zu den vorwrfen gegenber der Industrie. Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass ich fluor dennoch nicht fr schdlcih halte, allein weil ich unserem Rechts- und Sozialstaat vollkommen vertrauen und an verschwrungen generell keinen gedanken verschwende!

----------


## chris225

> kein fluorid hin oder her, rein subjektiv kann ich nur sagen dass ich noch nie so glatte und unempfindliche zhne hatte. vorallem die gltte hat mich von anfang an beeindruckt, besonders im vergleich zu meiner alten (colgate).


"rein subjektiv" ist aber kein gltiges Kriterium fr ein medizinisches Produkt. "Rein subjektiv" bedeutet nichts. Gib mir ein beliebiges Konsumgut, ich entwerfe dazu eine Verpackung mit hellen Gelb- und Grn-Tnen, drucke die Schlagworte "balance" und "mit aloe-vera" drauf und es werden sich 3 Millionen Frauen finden, die sich "rein subjektiv" wie neu geboren fhlen durch die Benutzung des Produkts.





> aber nun auch mal zu den voran gegangenen threads: ist denn nun fluor nicht abbaubar? Zu dieser Aussage von der Wahrheitsfee hatte sich niemand so wirklich geuert bzw. zu den vorwrfen gegenber der Industrie.


Diese Verschwrungstheorie von "Wahrheitsfee" ber das gezielte Loswerden von Industriemll in Zahnpasta ist dermaen strunzdumm, dass jede nhere Betrachtung einfach nur Zeitverschwendung wre.

----------


## Charity38

*lacht* 

inzwischen machen die schon eher agressive Werbung - in unserer Prax ist gleich ein fettes Werbepaket angekommen: Typisches Pseudo-Infomaterial, reichlich Probetuben. 

Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich alles was der Postbote bringt auch in den Mund nehmen muss. 

Wenn jemand mal unabhngige Infos findet - ich bin dankbarer Abnehmer. Ich kann doch meinen Patienten nicht alles was neu ist aufdrcken - wer bin ich denn....

Charity "dance with the brush"

----------


## hennessy

> *lacht* 
> 
> inzwischen machen die schon eher agressive Werbung - in unserer Prax ist gleich ein fettes Werbepaket angekommen: Typisches Pseudo-Infomaterial, reichlich Probetuben. 
> 
> Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich alles was der Postbote bringt auch in den Mund nehmen muss. 
> 
> Wenn jemand mal unabhngige Infos findet - ich bin dankbarer Abnehmer. Ich kann doch meinen Patienten nicht alles was neu ist aufdrcken - wer bin ich denn....
> 
> Charity "dance with the brush"


hab ich inzwischen auch bekommen. Und in fast jeder Fachzeitschrift liegt ein Flyer mit den "Studien" bei. Leider noch immer nichts unabhngiges, fundiertes.

----------


## uglykid

Moin,

ich habe die Zahncreme zufllig im Rewe gesehen und gleich mal "saugermig" eingepackt. Klar bin ich auch skeptisch, ahbe das Zeug nun ca. 3 Tage morgens und Abends im Einsatz (in Kombi mit elektrischer Zahnbrste).

Ich kann auf alle Flle sagen, dass meine Zhne im Vergleich zur vorher genutzten Zahnpaste (Alkmene Teebauml - Paste) schon nach dem ersten Putzen zu sehr glatter Zahnoberflche fhrt. 

Auch die Zeit bis man Zahnbelag auf den Zhnen mit der Zunge erspren kann, ist deutlich lnger. Evtl. haben die Baktierien durch Verschluss von Unebenheiten der Zahnoberflche nun weniger Angriffsflche zur Verfgung?! Da ich selbst trotz intensiver Zahnpflege (Elmex Gelee, Munddusche, elektrische Brste) immer mal Probleme mit Karies habe, werde ich mal sehen, wie sich die Paste im Dauertest und alternierend mit fluoridhaltigen Pasten am Ende macht.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt und werde berichten.  ::-stud: 

Bzgl. Katstrophenmeldungen zum Thema Fluorid...die Menge machts  :Smilie:  (...klar, wenn ich Ratten damit bis zum Anschlag vollpumpe, fallen die natrlich nach ein paar Tagen von der Stange).

Bzgl. Werbung ist brigens nichts einzuwenden. Auch fr andere Zahnpasten wird krftig geworben. Immerhin will man die Brhen, die man monatelang in der Fabrik angereichert hat, ja auch verkaufen und ohne Werbung bei "Multiplikatoren" kann man als Unternehmer gleich einpacken gehen! Da es schon viele Pasten am Markt gibt, MUSS das Auftreten entsprechend aggressiv sein. Sehe ich also nicht als ein Indiz fr unserises Auftreten.

Gru,
uglykid

----------


## hennessy

Klar, Werbung soll schon sein. Es wirkt halt auf mich nicht gerade seris, wenn man in Fachzeitschriften Flyer rein packt mit "Studien", die das Papier nicht wert sind, auf denen sie gedruckt wurden. Bin auf wirkliche wissenschaftliche und serise Abhandlungen gespannt.

----------


## Charity38

*G* aber selbst beim Toothmousse sind die auch wohl eher sparsam gest, deucht mir.... und das teure Zeug ist ja nun schon einige Jhrchen auf dem Markt.

----------


## kickerss

Hallo zusammen. Klasse Forum fr Interessierte, auch fr jene abseits des Fachbereiches. Das wollte ich vorab kurz loswerden  :Grinnnss!:  
Nun zu meiner Frage, ich habe mir vor kurzem die angesprochene Biorepair Zahncreme gekauft bin aber ein wenig verunsichert weil scheinbar wirklich niemand mit Gewissheit sagen kann, dass diese auch im Alltagsgebrauch wirkungsvoll vor Karies schtzt. Da ich der Zahncreme dennoch gerne eine Chance geben mchte, allerdings ein wenig um meine Zahngesundheit besorgt bin, wollte ich auf diesem Wege nachfragen ob es sinnvoll/mglich wre neben der Biorepairzahncreme noch eine zustzlich parallel auf Basis von Fluoriden zu verwenden (z.B. Biorepair morgens und Fluoridzahncreme abends oder nacheinander oder ein Fluoridgel 1x in der Woche). Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie die Metallverbindungen chemisch reagieren wrden und ob ein Verlust an Wirkung eines der beiden Prinzipe zu erwarten wre. Wre lieb wenn mir jemand der mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat etwas dazu sagen knnte
 :Top:  liebe Gre

----------


## johncourt

Hallo,

ich stoe zwar erst sehr spt drauf, finde es jedoch fast schon unglaublich, mit welcher Ignoranz hier die Ausfhrungen der "Wahrheitsfee" lcherlich gemacht und kollektiv abgetan wurden.

Ihr wollt alle Zahnexperten sein, aha. Habt Ihr dann nicht mitbekommen, das alles, was sie so schrieb, in vielen, vielen Foren und Online-Publikationen schon seit Jahren exakt so besttigt wird? Sind Quellen wie diese


http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/fluorid.html


und das hier


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzoP-...ayer_embedded#


also kompletter Mll, ja?



Bin gespannt, wie Ihr diese Aussagen entkrften wollt....

----------


## Dense

Wow, echt serise Recherche Deinerseits...  :Grinnnss!:  Du hast vergessen die BILD zu zitieren... 

Und um uns 2 vllig sinnlos hohle Links um die Ohren zu hauen, hast Du Dich nun extra angemeldet?!

Mei, ja, da kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich glaub wir haben einen neuen Hp-Wunderheiler-Alternativ-Troll!

----------


## Dense

Moment, ich muss den Amalgam-Thread suchen und verlinken...  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss: 

EDIT: Ach Mist, der wurde ja dicht gemacht...  :Grinnnss!:  Vielleicht der Ghostbusters-Slimer-ich-komm-nimmer-drauf-Thread... Wie hie der nur...

----------


## Michael72

> http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/fluorid.html


Ich mag diesen Teil hier:




> Also knnte das knstlich hergestellte Fluorid das         natrliche nicht einmal dann ersetzen, wenn man - aus welchen  Grnden auch immer - mit der tglichen Nahrung wirklich nicht ein  einziges         fluoridhaltiges Molekl zu sich nhme.


Worin unterscheiden sich eigentlich natrliche Fluoratome von synthetischen?

Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste kommt, der MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity) vom bsen Fluor in der Zahnpasta bekommen hat und sich seitdem die Zhne mit Ektoplasma und linksgedrehtem Urwasser putzt...

----------


## Dense

EKTOPLASMA!!!  :Love:

----------


## netfinder

Da fllt mir wirklich nicht besseres mehr ein als:

Do not feed the troll!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hat sich der Beitrag nicht eigentlich auch qualifiziert fr den Foren-Almanach ?

----------


## netfinder

> Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste kommt, der MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity) vom bsen Fluor in der Zahnpasta bekommen hat und sich seitdem die Zhne mit Ektoplasma und linksgedrehtem Urwasser putzt...


Da wette ich, dass es den schon gibt!

----------


## Michael72

> ...und linksgedrehtem Urwasser putzt...


Sorry, meine natrlich rechtsgedrehtes Urwasser. Ich Depp!




> In Niedersterreich gibt es eine durch eine 430 m lange,  390                                  m breite und 10 m dicke Felsplatte  geschtzte, ururalte Tiefenquelle absolut hochenergetischen Wassers, das  noch nie mit den Auswirkungen unserer Zivilisation in Berhrung  gekommen ist. Hingefhrt wurde eine                                  Heilerin, die ihre gesamte Kraft in den  Dienst ihrer Mitmenschen gestellt hat. Dieses hochschwingende (ca. 26000  Bovis), rechtsdrehende Wasser hat die Eigenschaft, alles, was damit in  Berhrung oder in die Nhe                                  kommt, in krzester Zeit auf ein hnlich  hohes Energieniveau anzuheben, d.h. vor allem anderes Wasser, das z.B.  chemisch verunreinigt oder energetisch ausgelaugt ist, sofort  umzuwandeln bzw. zu heilen.                                   Es sind auch bestimmte geistige  Qualitten oder Informationen enthalten, vor allem die sieben  Grundstrahlen Gottes und vor allem und an oberster Stelle die  bedingungslose Liebe. Ihr wisst vielleicht                                  ansatzweise, wie man sich fhlt, wenn  man sich im Zustand bedingungsloser Liebe befindet?
> Es wurde nun ein  Strmungsapparat = H2O-aktiv entwickelt, bei dem das Leitungswasser  durch ein gerades Rohr                                  strmt, das von einem Hohlraummantel  umgeben ist, der mit Wasser aus dieser Quelle gefllt ist. Die  Informationen des Urwassers werden auf das durchflieende Wasser  bertragen bzw. es werden andere, ungewollte                                  Informationen gelscht, ohne dass die  Flssigkeiten in direkten Kontakt kommen. Das als Informationsgeber  verwendete Urwasser ist weder chemisch aufbereitet, noch durch  irgendwelche andere Verfahren behandelt oder                                  verndert worden.


Quelle: http://www.marani-verlag.de/Marani-V.../urwasser.html

Meint ihr, wir kriegen bei einer Sammelbestellung Rabatt?

----------


## mc300

Gibts diese amsanten Trolle eigentlich auch in den Humaniforen? Wre ja eine Schande wenn wir Zahnis die einzigen wren die Spa mit denen haben drfen! Themenvorschlag meinerseits: hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie - ahnungslose Patienten, rcksichtslos vergast!

----------


## MissGarfield83

:Love:  :Love: 


> EKTOPLASMA!!!


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## johncourt

> Wow, echt serise Recherche Deinerseits...  Du hast vergessen die BILD zu zitieren... 
> 
> Und um uns 2 vllig sinnlos hohle Links um die Ohren zu hauen, hast Du Dich nun extra angemeldet?!
> 
> Mei, ja, da kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen...




Ich denke, in puncto Hohlheit schlgst Du die Links, mein Guter.

Schon dumm, wenn man -mangels sozialer Intelligenz- ohne Polemik nicht klar kommt. Aber keine Sorge, darin bin ich besser, wenn ntig.

----------


## johncourt

> Ich glaub wir haben einen neuen Hp-Wunderheiler-Alternativ-Troll!



Sprichst gern von Dir in dritter Person, was?

Schluck mal weiter fleissig anorganische Fluoride...hat sich ja bereits geistig ausgewirkt, wie man sieht.

----------


## Sawyer

:Grinnnss!:  ..

----------


## johncourt

> Da fllt mir wirklich nicht besseres mehr ein als:
> 
> Do not feed the troll!




Deswegen bist Du stndig unterfttert...

(wollte mal genau so "witzisch" sein)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> (wollte mal genau so "witzisch" sein)


Biste aber nicht, ich denke eher an Hausfrau die zuviel Zeit und zu wenig Grips hat.... und deshalb alles und jeden ber alle Gefahren aufklren muss und will also Amalgam,Fluor,Ritalin,Antibiotika,MCS,Borreliose,S  D........

----------


## johncourt

> Gibts diese amsanten Trolle eigentlich auch in den Humaniforen? Wre ja eine Schande wenn wir Zahnis die einzigen wren die Spa mit denen haben drfen! Themenvorschlag meinerseits: hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie - ahnungslose Patienten, rcksichtslos vergast!



Hey, der nchste Pflegefall. 


Wisst Ihr, wenn es einen Preis fr den hchsten A***lochanteil in Foren gbe - ihr wrt der Favorit;)

Aber sag mal, mc300...macht es Spa, dieses Modewrtchen "Troll" gebetsmhlenartig zu wiederholen, oder fllt Dir einfach nur nichts eigenes ein? Fr einen Mediziner bist Du eine ziemliche arme Wurst. Aber hier dafr in bester Gesellschaft :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 


Wirklich selten soviele Taugenichtse erlebt, die nach monatelangem-Thread-Stillstand so rattenartig aus ihren Lchern gekrabbelt kommen... :Grinnnss!: 


Die Trolle seid hier eindeutig _ihr_, Freunde;)

----------


## johncourt

> Biste aber nicht, ich denke eher an Hausfrau die zuviel Zeit und zu wenig Grips hat.... und deshalb alles und jeden ber alle Gefahren aufklren muss und will also Almagam,Fluor,Ritalin,Antibiotika,MCS,Borreliose,S  D........




Ich bin mnnlich und produziere seit knapp 20 Jahren Events, Du Schwachstelle. Das solltest Du erst einmal begreifen, bevor Du hier mit Deinem IQ von geschtzten 70 (weniger als die Hlfte meines eigenen) vom Leder ziehst und Dich dabei zum Hanswurst machst.

Prognose: Du wirst im Beruf spter als Versager ohne Kohle und Freunde enden, wetten?


Aha, ich sehe gerade - ein *Ossi*! Haben wir Euch nicht versehentlich vor 21 Jahren ber die Mauer gelassen? Komm, ich helf Dir beim Wiederaufbau...diesmal mit doppelt so vielen Wachtrmen...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Machen wir es doch einfach kurz und (fast) schmerzfrei fr uns: WAS WILLST DU?

PS: Gibts dich auch in intelligent?

----------


## johncourt

> Machen wir es doch einfach kurz und (fast) schmerzfrei fr uns: WAS WILLST DU?
> 
> PS: Gibts dich auch in intelligent?




Ossilein....Du hast doch selber, wie wir bereits festhielten, nur 70 IQ-Punkte, also bist Du doch selber gar nicht in der Lage, Intelligenz zu erkennen, weisst Du... *ttschel*


Ich habe hier leider Meetings und lasse Euch arbeitslose Mchte-Mediziner frs Erste mal alleine, ja;)

----------


## Dense

Fr alle Beteiligten hier nochmal die Begriffserklrung zum Thema Polemik...  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss: 

Aber wie gut, dass sich alle paar Wochen wieder ein niemals erwarteter oder gewollter Messias hier anmeldet, um uns Unglubige mit seinen guten Absichten und hohlen Phrasen zu bekehren... Ohne diese vor Aggression und Langeweile strotzenden Mitglieder der anonymen Internetgemeinde wrs doch nur halb so lustig hier...  :Love: 

Liebe Gre, Dense - ihres Zeichens ein Weibchen von Kopf bis Fu  :Blush:

----------


## Michael72

> Ich habe hier leider Meetings


Hat die ARGE so spt noch auf?

----------


## McBeal

Der User "johncourt" ist wegen wiederholter Beleidigungen anderer User gebannt worden.

Und jetzt - bitte back to topic!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG
McBeal, Moderatorin MEDI LEARN-Foren

----------


## DrSkywalker

Warum komme ich immer erst dazu, wenn der ganze Spa schon vorbei ist? Schade das der Gute gesperrt wurde, ich htte gerne ein bisschen mit ihm gespielt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerDoctaRocktDa

Hm, toll ich htte auch gern mitgemacht....Er "produziert" seit knapp 20 Jahren "Events" und ist im 5. Semester... Entweder hat er schon seeeehr frh mit den "Events" angefangen oder der IQ von 140 hat nicht fr den NC gereicht...

----------


## Jasaa

Och maaan, ich htte den so gerne mal belst beleidigt  :Frown:  
zu spt fr den spa.

----------


## KalisBLN

Was genau wollte er denn? Hab ich nicht verstanden...

----------


## McBeal

Nochmals:



> Und jetzt - bitte back to topic!


Viele Gre
McBeal, Moderatorin MEDI LEARN-Foren

----------

